# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Poezi Rumune

## Shpirta

TINKA

Koshi i saj mbushur me diell
mbi kordon mbeshtetur ijesh
mbart tufa syverdha qerpikesh te qumshte
Karafilesh te ngurte
Mbi gjoksin e saj si manaferra
Zoterinj te beshem nder tavolina
Fiksojne kerkimin zhbirues
"Tash kush do i marre lulet e nuses?"

Moj Tinke, moj, kepucke mendafshta
Rruaza e vathe nuk t'i ka dhene Nestasa
Dhe ne cdo gisht nga nje unaze
nuk t'a ka vene me duart e tij ,vajze

Kush t'a shtrengoi mishin prej abanosi
Ofshamen mashtruese t'a thithi
Kujt moj qe t'a njohe ia dhe
mbreterine e qenies tende?

Floket me duhan kush t'i ka zgjidhur?
Kush t'a ka hequr corapin, rroben?
kush t'a ka groposur koken
e cmendur?
Nder kallot e kraheve te tij leshtore
ka shuar zjarrin e kockave te tua ,e gjore

Ti nuk deshe t'i thoje
askujt
naten ku kalove
kurve e embel, buzhore te kuq
E sheh, Nestase i mjeri
ne ty nuk hyri , vec nje here
dhe atehere i teri
me gjithe thiken ,thelle.

----------


## Shpirta

-BACOVIA-

Muzg

Si lote te medhenj gjaku
Rrjedhin gjethet degeve 
Dhe i gjakosur muzgu
Ngadale hyn perdeve 

Mbi kodrat ngjyre qielli
Prej gjaku ngjitet hena
Prej gjaku ngjan liqeni
Me i  kuq se ngahera

Ne xham nje vajze kollitet
ne muzgun e ligeshtuar
Dhe ja iu be shamia 
Si gjethja , ka kulluar

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -


 Dhjetor


Pa shih bie bora dhjetor
prej xhami e dashur veshtro
pa thuaj te sjellin ca prush
dhe zjarrin si digjet degjo

Afroje kolltukun prane sobe 
n' oxhak te degjoj si stuhin
a diteve te mia - njelloj
do doja t'u mesoj simfonine

Pa thuaj te sjellin dhe cajin
dhe eja dhe ti ca me prane 
lexome dicka qe nga polet
debora... te bjere anembane

Sa ngorht'  ketu afer teje
gjithshka e shenjte eshte ne dhome 
Ja shih , bie bore dhjetor
Mos qesh ... vazhdo e lexome 

Eshte dite por sa erresire
pa thuaj te sjellin kandilin 
Ja shih debora sa gardhi
bryma ka zene dhe fitilin

Ne shtepi nuk iki un' sonte
katastrofe kudo, lart e poshte
Ja shih , bie bore dhjetor
Mos qesh...vazhdo te lexosh

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -

Sonet

Eshte nate e qullte , e rende , te mbyt
Ne mjegull - te kuq , te pashprese , te lodhur 
Digjen  felinaret  te trishtuar , te tymosur
Si ne nje han te lagesht dhe te ndyt

Neper mehalle me e zeze nata ngjan
Rrekete ne shtepite e trishta vershojne 
Nje kollethate , te hidhet, t' kollitet degjon
Pertej mureve te vjeter qe me nuk mbajn

Si Edgar Poe une kthehem ne dhome 
O si Verlain , i shembur nga pija 
E k'te nate per asgje s'me behet vone 

Pastaj , me hapat qesharake te mi
Neper erresire vij verdalle ne shtepi 
Dhe bie e ribie dhe prape derdellij

----------


## Shpirta

I LODHUR 

E dashur , dhe prape erdha 
E sot me s'mbahem , serisht
Hape klavirin* e kendome 
Nje kenge te vdekurish

Ne do rrjedh mbi qilima 
ne te trishtin , t'qetin sallon
Ti vazhdo kendo e dashur
Ngadale ... Monoton

*Klavir - nje lloj pianoje e vogel dhe e vjeter, diku shekulli i kaluar

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -

FURRE

Jane ca te vdekur ne qytet e dashur
Tamam per kete erdha ,te betohem 
Mbi *katafalk prej nxehtesie ne qytet
Ngadale , kadavrat deskompozohen

Te gjallet shetisin ata, deskompozuar
Me dheun e trupit nga vapa djersitur
Eshte ere kadavrash e dashur 
E gjoksi yt sot eshte me pak i ngritur

Hidh mbi qilima parfume te forta
Sill trendafila mbi ty te lulezohen 
Jane ca te vdekur ne qytet e dashur 
Dhe ngadale kadavrat deskompozohen


*Katafalk - mbajtesja e  arkivolit  me te vdekurin brenda  ne kohen kur prifti mban fjalen e fundit ne kishe.

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -

* LEKUSTRE

Prej kaq net' degjoj , veson
Degjoj lenden ngasheron...
Vetmie mendja me con
Ne shtepite lekustre

Sikur fle mbi d'rrasa qulle
Shpine me godet nje vale
Gjumi trembem e me duket
Se dera - ure ka mbet hap

Boshllek historik shtrihet
Ato kohra une rigjehem
E ndjej si prej kaq shiu
Pilotat e rende shemben

Prej kaq koh' degjoj, veson
Trembjesh , pritjesh deri vone 
Vetmie mendja me con 
Ne shtepite lekustre 

*Lekustre - shtepi te ngritura mbi uje me pilota.

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -

 PLUMB

Flinin thelle arkivolat prej plumbi
Dhe lulet e plumbta dhe rrobat funerale
Rrija vetem ne *Kavou dhe era frynte
Dhe kercisnin koronat prej plumbi

Flinte permbys amori im prej plumbi
Mbi lule plumbi , dhe fillova te therras
Rrija vetem prane te vdekurit...esht' acar
Dhe i vareshin ato krahet perj plumbi


* Kavou -  varr familjar, ne forme tempulli.

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -

NOKTURNE

Harrimi vinte ... erdhi
Nje lot bie , gjithshka hesht
Llampa e lodhur fjeti
Cdo objekt i prekur thote:-lerme te qete
Qe tani ... 
Degjon si qan rruges ai shi
Ne thellesite dridhur
Ne gjurmen e nje kepucke ne nje park dikur
Pergjumem ... degjoj ...
Jasht , ne xham , vjeshta tha :
- OF ! ...

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -

NERVA  VJESHTE

Ne vjeshte kur gjethja do te zverdhe 
E per ftizike s'dihet c'surpriza do sjelle

Alkolizuar , rrahur shiu , si s'kam qene kurre 
Vone , ne tendin xham , me nje monedhe lehte do bej zhurme

E ne k'te vjeshte te qullte , me te kalbur se ato qe vane 
Kur era do qaje , perseri , tek ata qe jane poshte , tek ata qe lart jane 

Tek xhami yt , ne tmerr te nates , si nje i perzgjatur final
Do perseris qe vitet  ikin , veshtire , gjithmone e me brutal

Do rrahi shiu ... e me vone , tek xhami yt do qaj une lehte 
E do humbase alkolizuar , pastaj , ne nate nje skelet

Asgje ti nuk do te degjosh , nga sa kam une per te te thene 
Ne kete vjeshte kaq te qullte e me te kalbet se ato qe qene

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -

VETEM

Oda ime me frikeson
Me shirita te zinj veshur
Nate , vjeshta , shpupurisur
Ne mijera fyej kendon

Misterplot e mbushur odka
Ne paqen tende c'cmenduri
Hije te zeza flene ne qoshka
Ne tavoline digjet pishtari

Jehona mbushur eshte odaja 
Lotet rrjedhin ne fytyre 
Trishtzeza tablote rrijne 
Pishtari dridhet ne pasqyre

Oda ime me frikeson
K'tu s'do rrinte nje e dashur
Nate , vjeshta , shpupurisur
Ne mijera fyej kendon

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -


POEME  NE  PASQYRE 

Ne sallonin endrraplot
Ne paqyren oval-gjere te rrethuar me argjend
Troket vjeshta
Dhe kopshti gangrenuar
Ne paqyren oval-gjere te rrethuar ne argjend

Ne kolltuk, e derrmuar , nen te gjera pale mendafshi
Kur bie violeti 
Nen hunde ti lexon
Nje poeme dekadente , kadaverik parfumuar
Monoton

Une parashoh poemen roze te dashurise se ardhme

Por perhumbur , sysemure
Vjedh ironik ekzistencen e sallonit t'parfumuar
Dhe veshtrimi vag te bie permbi ujin oval-gjere

Ne kopshtin gamngrenuar
Mbi vjeshten pasqyruar
Ne pergjumje

Une parashoh poemen roze te dashurise se ardhme 

Por i zverdhur tani shkoj ne kopshtin shkaterruar
E mbi tavolinen lene - i bardhe , mermer i modeluar
Ne rroben time funebre
Shtrihem si nje i vdekur
Mbi mua trendafile hedhur,lule te mekura te vona 

Si edhe ne 

Thuaj finalen melodi prej klaviri pluhurosur
A mjfaton parfumi vjeshtes nga rrethinat e k'saj nate 

Agonine vjollce 
Katafalkun
Dhe kopshtin gangrenuar
Ne pasqyren oval-gjere ne argjend rrethuar

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -


PASTEL


Adio , bie gjethja 
E verdhe eshte si ty
Adio , me mos qaj
Harrona ne te dy

E larg iku dashnorja
Dhe humbi horizonti
Ne boshesi vjeshtake
Theras une kot se koti

Rri e perkedhelme 
Me tenden dore fine 
Thuame pse eshte vjeshte 
E gjethja perse bie ?

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -


KEQARDHJE


Qekur , qekur njoh dy plepa
Qe dhe sot me dalin para
Me pelqen shume t'i veshtroj
Por me ze mua e qara

Sikur me thone nuk e di cfare
Qe ndoshta neser do fle varri
E ata s'do shihen me 
Prej asnje kalimtari

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -


NOTA  VJESHTE


Vjeshta ne kopsht akordon nje violine 
Rruga  e shkrete
Qyteti plot hambare
Prej bukes se re mullinjte bubullijne 

Nje gjethe u leshua mbi doren e shtrire qe kerkon

Qyteti bosh
Keshtjelle e harruar
Gjethezimi shkulur
Prej fijeve elektrike paralizuar
Si nje simbol
Nje zog bie ne qytet si nje trishtim me shume

Dhe erresohet ... dhe eshte qetesi

Dhe mendimi fundoset , perhumbur rremon
Ne te koheve marshim
Dhe vajtimi qe me nuk del vargu im

Jam me i trishtuari ne qytet...

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -


EGO

Gjithnje me i heshtur , i vetem 
Ne boten time te mjere
Gjithnje e me shume me mundon
Nje mizantropi e ndere

Nga gjithe c'shkruaj e dashur
Kaq qarte e shoh  me sy
Te njejten moskokecarje
Per njerezit dhe per ty

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -


KOT ( Pa kuptim)


Mallkura te jete dhe vjeshta
E gjethet qe bien mbi ne 
Mallkuar qofte dhe tregu
Shemtimi e shiu mbi dhe'

- Keshtjelle - tuberkuloze azil
Prej polesh acare mbeshtjellur
Keshtjelle , merr mortja poetin
Nder krahet e tua kollitur


- Per vdekjen e EMINESCUT.

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -


KEPUCET


Kepuce te arta te nxjerra ne vitrine 
Nen tantella do rrini ne netet me dans
Nen vale te pertuara te te njejtit vals
Do qeshni ne salla - nen dritat qe ndrijne

Mbi t'trishtin katafalk, e trishte Regine
Do rrini ne kemben e akullt te bardhe 
Ne rrjedhen e kohes do digjeni ne varr
Kepuce te arta te nxjerra ne vitrine

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -


PIANO


E prap gjithshka  esh'trishte

Dhe sot dhe dje
Trazire dhimbjeje

Dhe enderra bie
Ne t'ziun destin

E kohera me t'mira
nuk vijne ,me nuk vijn
Dhe as perkedhelje

Dhe gjithshka esh'trisht
Dhe sot dhe dje

----------


## Shpirta

- BACOVIA -


MISTER


Klaviret qajn ne qytet
Ne nje kohe vjeshte te shkret'
Dhe plepat qajn' ne qytet
Gjishka, kudo agonie  ka  mbet'

Shtepite ngjajne keshtjella te mjera
Amori , ja ketu ... ka vdekur
Dhe ndoshta qajne ne klavire
Virgjeresha flokeshperdredhur

Shkoj vetem ... dhe shume frike kam
Se  ku ndodhem as vete s' e di 
Vaj , plepat shperthejne qytetin
Klaviret po qajne ne shkreti

----------

